# here I come again -- plant ID help please



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

ok here is a test.. lol

I have a pond outside that was used by friends to house a whole lot of tropical plants last summer.. anyway I have a ton of marsilea quadrafolia and yellow flowering utricularia in it now. all left overs from them but this is a little seedling that started about a month and half ago.. it is fighting the utricularia hard to stay above it .. I pull utricularia out but it is invasive.. anyway this is their color and they have shown no other color.. I had a leak and it drained out and stayed drained for 3 days they were almost unaffected though there was some browning n edges of leaves.. This could be native as well as there are swamps close by and I would say these are seedlings as there is patches of growth here there and yonder in a 12X12' space.

I am bringing some in to some small plant grow out tanks indoors.. looks like it could be a nice stem plant but I have no idea what it is right now..


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Doesn't ring a bell, how big is it? Looks a bit like a Nesaea but I have a feeling it is way smaller, more Rotala size...


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

the plants are fighting for space so I would suspect slightly stunted.. but they are about 4 inches tall right now.. but they are a month and a half at most from seed I am pretty darn sure.. unless the cool plant fairy chopped up some stems and threw them at this little pond.. lol I will post back when they have had a minute or two in a tank to grow unimpeded by uticularia and impending cold weather


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

leaves are about 1/2 inch long (1.2 cm) and 1/8 inch wide (.3cm)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hard to say, but could be _Alternanthera philoxeroides_.


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

isn't that a hollow stemmed plant?? if so I will do a cross section of a stem and look under magnification to see if this is hollow..


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

cut a small sliver from the stem with sharp scalpel and looked under magnifying glass and it does not appear to be hollow.. though the plants are small.. I am not sure if it develops hollow stems as it get bigger or not.. But the stems are at last not as yet hollow!!


----------

